# Rick Perry , energy secretary  , in charge of our nuclear supplies



## Penelope (Jan 29, 2017)

He thought it was about oil, and at one time wanted to cut out the energy secretary position.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Jan 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> He thought it was about oil, and at one time wanted to cut out the energy secretary position.



You think that's scary? Obama was commander in Cheif for the past 8 years. According to the military times our troops voted against him 2 to 1 in 2008 and tried to fire him in 2012.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> He thought it was about oil, and at one time wanted to cut out the energy secretary position.


Rick Perry...

The Joker's in charge of Arkham now


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Dems have no high ground when it comes to putting morons in govt. positions.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

It's Reality America, what were we expecting.


----------



## elektra (Jan 29, 2017)

Obama gave our Uranium to Russia


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> It's Reality America, what were we expecting.



Not much. Trump has already surpassed my expectations.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2017)

I have no doubt that Mr Perry will do a fine job as Secretary of Energy.  ......      ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 29, 2017)

elektra said:


> Obama gave our Uranium to Russia


Is there a Uranium shortage in America now?  We already have enough nukes to destroy the world, and so does Russia.  Besides, isn't Russia your best friend now?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > He thought it was about oil, and at one time wanted to cut out the energy secretary position.
> ...





TheOldSchool said:


> The Joker's in charge of Arkham now



First off, congratulations on your promotion.

Secondly, better Arkham than America


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 29, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > He thought it was about oil, and at one time wanted to cut out the energy secretary position.
> ...


Which tells you what?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

elektra said:


> Obama gave our Uranium to Russia




The US sold N Korea nuclear reactors from a company Don Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of.  A mere two years before N Korea was placed on an “axis of evil" list.  Under a plan first floated during the Clinton administration.  And Bush ponied up US taxpayers funding to complete the deal.  I feel pity for partisanshitheads, such a clueless emotional lot.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 29, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


True.  I don't think I'm qualified to run America.  Of course, that didn't stop Trump but whatevs.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > It's Reality America, what were we expecting.
> ...


Say no more.....

btw....are you an Unrepentant 2 Time Scrub Voting Imbecile, Gats?


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 29, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > He thought it was about oil, and at one time wanted to cut out the energy secretary position.
> ...


Good thing that the rest of America wasn't having that, eh?


----------



## PurpleOwl (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



We had no nominee qualified to run America in the last election.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

IcebergSlim said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



I don't know what you're meandering about; and I frankly don't care, scrub.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Well, Hillary certainly was not Constitutionally eligible, anyways. Her crimes should have disqualified her.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah, no reason for concern.
.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


I bet you don't......

Let me try it a different way....

Were you gushing like this in January 2001?

How did that work out for us?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

IcebergSlim said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...


You're right, Trump is just this season's hope and change flavor.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


We still haven't seen Trump's real, long form birth certificate


----------



## Penelope (Jan 29, 2017)

elektra said:


> Obama gave our Uranium to Russia


No he didn't and neither did Clinton.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 29, 2017)

Now you have to admit that man can dance , is that the Matador Dance . He should not give up dancing  , he is a natural. Everyone has something good they are good at and dancing seems to be his.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Did he claim to be Kenyan, or any other nationality?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



List them and back them up and do not use Clinton Cash.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



STFU


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Whatever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

IcebergSlim said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IcebergSlim said:
> ...



How did 09 work out for us? Trump is doing a great job of making the system work for us again.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


That's what I expected, nada, zilch, zip, auf Null setzen .


----------



## Penelope (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no doubt that Mr Perry will do a fine job as Secretary of Energy.  ......      ...





TheGreatGatsby said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I guess you can't hey.


----------



## elektra (Jan 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Obama gave our Uranium to Russia
> ...


I understand how you can be ignorant, it is not reported on CNN
Hillary-Putin Uranium Deal: How Long Will Media Ignore It?
Most American voters looking toward November would probably be interested in learning about Hillary Clinton’s prime role in delivering one-fifth of America’s uranium production to Vladimir Putin’s Russia. As this matter is critically relevant to our national security, as well as America’s energy security, voters would probably appreciate learning about it before they cast their ballot for the next Oval Office occupant. However, most Americans probably have never even heard about Bill and Hillary Clinton’s ties to the Uranium One-Rosatom-Frank Giustra scandal, through the couple’s corruption-troubled Clinton Foundation, and Hillary’s official dealings while serving as President Obama’s secretary of state.


----------



## elektra (Jan 29, 2017)

Hillary and Obama have much to answer for


Who’s in Putin’s Pocket — Clinton or Trump?

While serving as secretary of state to President Obama, Hillary Clinton delivered one fifth of America’s uranium deposits to Russia.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Is it OK if I forgo Bold Assertion in favor of






?

I'd say that, from the looks of it, my vote in 2008 was a good one...

wanna see what "bad" looks like?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

elektra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




The US sold N Korea nuclear reactors from a company Don Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of. A mere two years before N Korea was placed on an “axis of evil" list. Under a plan first floated during the Clinton administration. And Bush ponied up US taxpayers funding to complete the deal. I feel pity for partisanshitheads, such a clueless emotional lot.

None of this stuff is new.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt that Mr Perry will do a fine job as Secretary of Energy.  ......      ...
> ...



I'm not gonna argue with truth deniers. You can say what you want. But if you come at me with something so stupid as Hillary is not corrupt, you might as well be saying "I'm a buttfucking liar."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You're right. You should expect that. I don't indulge people who support criminals; actually, not just support, but who blatantly lie to my fucking face. I don't play that shit.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


We all knew you were a liar.  You can probably keep the 'buttfucking' admission to yourself though.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



You couldn't even back up your own point, you scuttled away son.  You had nothing.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



If all you can do is spout shyte you cannot support I would get used to the sound of "you're a buttfucking liar".


----------



## elektra (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> The US sold N Korea nuclear reactors from a company Don Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of. A mere two years before N Korea was placed on an “axis of evil" list. Under a plan first floated during the Clinton administration. And Bush ponied up US taxpayers funding to complete the deal. I feel pity for partisanshitheads, such a clueless emotional lot.
> 
> None of this stuff is new.


Three Presidencies later, "it is Bush's fault"?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Put a cork in it. I wasn't even talking to your sorry ass.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



It's not my job to indulge your hackery. And your come ons will get you nowhere.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Seems you can't even post without mentioning a butt.  You're far deep in that closet, huh?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 29, 2017)

elektra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


The facts behind Trump’s repeated claim about Hillary Clinton’s role in the Russian uranium deal

Also you now have play to pay on steroids going up right under your nose.  You have been duped by a charlatan, AKA trump.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

elektra said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > The US sold N Korea nuclear reactors from a company Don Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of. A mere two years before N Korea was placed on an “axis of evil" list. Under a plan first floated during the Clinton administration. And Bush ponied up US taxpayers funding to complete the deal. I feel pity for partisanshitheads, such a clueless emotional lot.
> ...



Not at all, but I can see why you feel the need to portray that as my argument.  This is how your system operates and it is utterly bipartisan.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Zero, you had nothing but a slogan to repeat.


----------



## elektra (Jan 29, 2017)

For Sale, The United States of America, make down payment at clintonfoundation.org

Memo sheds new light on Clinton-Russia uranium scandal

The deal with Kazakhstan made Giustra’s company, Uranium One, a major player. It proceeded to buy large amounts of holdings in the United States, and became an attractive target for Russia. A Russian company made a hugely attractive offer to purchase the company. Uranium One agreed to the purchase.

The deal required approval by the U.S. government, including by the Secretary of State — Hillary Clinton. During the period when the deal with Russia was under consideration, the Clinton Foundation reportedly $2.6 million from Uranium One. Its contributions were not disclosed by the Clintons, despite an agreement Hillary had reached with the Obama White House to publicly identify all donors.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

elektra said:


> For Sale, The United States of America, make down payment at clintonfoundation.org
> 
> Memo sheds new light on Clinton-Russia uranium scandal
> 
> ...



If you think the selling of america just occurred or has any partisanshit to it you're sadly behind objective reality.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Oh, I'm sure it rolls right off your pathological ass. Just making sure we're clear that I won't be indulging losers such as you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Call it what you want. When you're ready to be honest and admit that Hillary is a scoundrel, then we'll proceed. Short of that, I have no great use for truth deniers.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You could not list one, not one.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Bwa ha ha ha, I've said that all along chump, you’re just too emotionally jacked up to get it.  Hillary is a scoundrel and a crook and I never supported her in anyway.  But objective reality is still objective reality and only partisanshitheads get tripped up like this.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



I already told you that your cheap come-ons will have no effect. When you're ready to admit that Hillary is a criminal, we will proceed. Otherwise, I don't care about engaging the crime boss's asinine minions.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



If you said it all along, you shouldn't have been insisting that I back up the point, moron.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You really aren't worth the effort son, flame on, good day.  Already repeatedly voiced opposition to Hilary and your childish demands for more are just silly.  You can't even list her offenses.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Oh the irony.  So you're here looking for backup singers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



There is no irony; just your own stupidity. If you said Hillary was corrupt "all along," then you have no fucking need to be pressing me on the matter. Well, I guess there is irony. The irony is that you're that stupid or perhaps that you want to pretend that I have taken an ironic route on my own accord.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



If she's corrupt and you and I both know it, then there's no need for me to give you a list of offenses. Are you this fucking lame to not get that? What the fuck are you trying to prove? That you're wrong? You deserve to be flamed if you're that damn dense.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You were bid goodby for the day, take care.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



You don't actually have an answer for that. You've been caught blatantly trolling.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum 

Answer the question, you piece of shit. You have no high ground. You were just trolling. You don't have a good rebuttal. You got caught trolling. All your good day shit only serves to make it official that you are cutting and running.


----------



## elektra (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> If you think the selling of america just occurred or has any partisanshit to it you're sadly behind objective reality.


You wish


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum 

Answer the question or I put you on the ignore list. I will not dignify your trolling with anything less.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum
> 
> Answer the question or I put you on the ignore list. I will not dignify your trolling with anything less.



I would like to be on your ignore list please, I've never seen any hint at all that you're here for a conversation falling outside an established perimeter of “why yes gg, you’re absolutely right”.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum
> ...



You pressed me to make a case against a position that you already support. There is no sense to that beyond trolling. Counter accusations do not erase that reality. You are hereby given a chance to make a defense and defend your honor. If you cannot or will not do so and are fine with your troll status, then I can promise you that the ignore list will be the outcome.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum
> ...



It's not about being absolute right; it's about you being absolutely futile. If you believe Hillary is corrupt, then you shouldn't be pressing me for proof on the matter. If you have a reason for that beyond trolling, this is your one chance to make the point. But if you have no pride in yourself to do so, then so be it.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You sir should be able to support and defend, and you cannot, so please put me on ignore, and thank you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Why do I need to prove something you already believe? That's the definition of futility, jackass. You certainly are not able to "support and defend" your own actions.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



So about that ignore thing, now perhaps?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



So about the adequately defending yourself, perhaps? You've made no attempt to show you weren't trolling.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 29, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



So perhaps tomorrow then?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 29, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Yea, perhaps tomorrow you'll take pride in yourself and either adequately defend yourself or otherwise apologize for your trolling.


----------

